# شارك بخطوة عملية فى مسيرة تعريب الهندسة



## mhamalwy (28 يناير 2014)

لقد انطلقت المرحلة الأولى من المشروع
مشروع تعريب التعليم والعلوم والمعارف
نأمل تعاون الجميع معنا بإمدادنا بنسخة إلكترونية من الكتب والمواد العلمية التى ترغبون فى إتاحتها للمتعلمين والعلماء العرب. كما يسعدنا أن نتلقى أى دعم تقنى فى تصميم الموقع بصورة تليق بالهدف منه وهو تعريب التعليم والعلوم والمعارف. ونأمل كذلك فى مساعدتنا فى الترويج للموقع وللمحتوى. علماً بأن مخرجات المشروع ستكون متاحة لجميع الأفراد بصورة مجانية بالكامل.

ننتظر نصائحكم فى هذا الشأن؛ كما نتوقع المعاونة فى تحقيق هدفنا التنموى والتى ستكون بالتأكيد موضع ترحيب.


سنسعد بتواصلكم معنا على موقعنا على الفيسبوك: الجمعية المصرية لتعريب العلوم
وسنسعد بتواصلكم معنا على موقعنا التالى
www.taareeb.info
وعلى موقعنا التالى
taareeb |
كما سنسعد بتغريداتكم عبر صفحتنا على تويتر: taareeb

وهذه هى البداية
كتب طبية جامعية: أطلس التشريح العصبى
كتب هندسية جامعية: أسس الالكترونيات
كتب علوم بحتة جامعية: المعادلات التفاضلية العادية: حلول وتطبيقات

هل يمكن أن يصلنا رابط لكتاب واحد فقط (أو يرسل لنا ملف الكتاب) من الكتب الجامعية العربية (مترجمة أو مؤلفة بالعربية) التى تُدرس فى كليات الطب أو كليات الهندسة أو العلوم أو الصيدلة
هذا الأمر الذى أتمنى ألا يكون شاقاً سوف يقطع شوطاً كبيراً فى طريق تعريب التعليم. هل من مشمر عن ساعده؟
دائماً ما نتحدث عن فوائد العمل، ولكننا غالباً ما نكتفى بالحديث عن العمل. بهذه الخطوة نخطو خطوة فى طريق العمل فهل من مشارك؟


----------

